
An Airgap Won't Secure Your Computer Anymore - blacktulip
https://hacked.com/airgap-wont-secure-computer-anymore/
======
everyone
Sounds like Van Eck phreaking.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Van_Eck_phreaking](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Van_Eck_phreaking)

